# Anybody have experience with Darby Park Doodles in NorCal



## HB09 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All,

We are hoping to get a cockapoo puppy soon. We live in the Bay Area (Ca) and there weren't too many options when it came to picking a reputable, registered breeder. We found Darby Park Doodles in Brentwood, Ca. Has anyone on this forum got their cockapoo from Darby Park Doodles? I'd love some feedback if you have.

Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry no one has answered but the majority of members are from the UK . It's great having people from all over so please don't be put off posting x


----------



## Valubell (Jan 31, 2021)

HB09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are hoping to get a cockapoo puppy soon. We live in the Bay Area (Ca) and there weren't too many options when it came to picking a reputable, registered breeder. We found Darby Park Doodles in Brentwood, Ca. Has anyone on this forum got their cockapoo from Darby Park Doodles? I'd love some feedback if you have.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, we have an 11 month old Lagotta Romagnolo (Italian Truffle dog) who is a lovely puppy. We are looking for a companion and new member to our family. Today, we were walking Karl and saw this ADORABLE mini labradoodle. E chatted with the owners who happened to get their pup from Darby Park Kennels in Brentwood, Ca. They recommended is to go there to get a lab doodle. They have rave reviews about Darby Park. I hope this helps in your decision to go to Darby Park. We will go there as well. Wwe live in the Bay Area.


----------

